

Apple’s next major Mac revealed: the radically new 12-inch MacBook Air - mparramon
http://9to5mac.com/2015/01/06/macbook-air-12-inch-redesign/?hn=1

======
Rooster61
I will probably catch some flak for this, and it is only a personal opinion,
but I honestly don't understand the fascination with devices that sacrifice so
much external functionality for the sake of fractions of an inch/a few ounces.

I'm not trying to knock anyone, but is there anybody here that has a true need
for this type of "advancement"? There may be some legitimate reasons people
have of needing these changes, but it is not immediately apparent to me what
benefit this provides to people.

------
sambo_long
Far more interested in the announced Dell XPS 13 with the edge-to-edge display
rather than some random mac rumor right now :) That 12 inch Samsung looks
pretty nice too.

------
jareds
I would be excited if this would be priced between $500 and $700. It will
probably start at $899 though and replace the air.

------
mtmail
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8846342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8846342)

